# Waffenschmiedekunst-Spezialisierung   Fragen



## Atherioth (19. März 2007)

Hi all,

also nachdem Lori und co mir vor ein paar Tagen vorgeschlagen haben, auf Schmiedekunst umzuskillen (war vorher alchi) bin ich nun Bergbau/Schmied mit Skills jenseits der 300.

Nun habe ich mich mit 240 oder was auf Waffenschmied spezialisiert und nun habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Ab welchem Skill kann man sich auf Schwert/Hammer/Axt spezialisieren?
2. Muss man ebenfalls eine Speziquest machen, wie als man sich zum Waffenschmied spezialisiert hat?
3. Stimmt es, dass der "Lehrer" zum Schwert/Axt/Hammer-Spezi im Ort in Winterspring zu finden ist?

4. (etwas umfangreicher) Was lohnt sich als Off-Furor Krieger als Spezialisierung? Also Schwert, Axt oder Hammer? Ich habe mal so die Anfagswaffen dieser 3er Reihen da verglichen und würde sagen Hammer fällt schonmal raus oder? Denn der hat keine Stats drauf sondern erhöht nur das Angriffstempo, bleiben also nur noch Axt und Schwert. Dabei liegt der Unterschied an sich darin, dass Äxte mehr Damage machen (DPS is ja bei allen gleich) und crit und co erhöhen, schwert is schneller, macht dafür weniger damage, hat aber ausd und bewegl drauf.  Dementsprechend bietet sich als Furor ja mehr oder weniger die Axtspezialisierung an oder wie seht ihr das?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


mfg
athe


----------



## Squishee (19. März 2007)

Atherioth schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> also nachdem Lori und co mir vor ein paar Tagen vorgeschlagen haben, auf Schmiedekunst umzuskillen (war vorher alchi) bin ich nun Bergbau/Schmied mit Skills jenseits der 300.
> 
> ...



1. keine Ahnung, denk so +/- 300
2. http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone?zone_id=-121 - find hier keine spez. Quest dafür.
3. Jau, die Stehn in Everlook - zumindest 2 davon.
4. Bin kein Krieger, aber der Kolben is au sehr nice.


----------



## Atherioth (19. März 2007)

ok thx schonma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 4.: ich bin ein kleiner Streitkolben-Fetishist, muss ich ehrlich zugeben, aber was micht halt n bissl abstößt ist, dass der herstellbare Streitkolben rein garnichts drauf hat außer ner Trefferchance dass sich das Angriffstempo enorm erhöht


----------



## Humunculus (19. März 2007)

Atherioth schrieb:


> ok thx schonma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Everlook sind alle lehrer. soweit ich weiss is für jede richtung ein q vorgesehen. hammerund schwert sind beides strat. axt is lbrs oder ubrs. weiss ich nimmer so genau.
hammer is im pvp extrem geil, da der lustige stunproc in der hammerskillung is. hinzu kommt ja auch der extrastun bei der ersten ausbaustufe des 2hd kolben. 
die meisten, so wie ich haben allerdings die axt, da es die "einfachste" zum herstellen is.

Schwertschmied find ich relativ uninteressant, da die 1hd nich der bringer is und die 2hd auch nich soviel anderes is als die axt etc. Und 2hd is wiederum relativ aufwendig in der herstellung.

haste mal keinen bock mehr auf axt kannste wieder nach everlook und umskillen. kostet 100g glaub ich und musst keine weiteren q mehr machen. auch sämtliche skillpkt bleiben erhalten.


1hd kolben mit hasterating kann enorm viel dmg bringen, da man ja als fury den whitedmg so nochmal ordentlich pushen kann.

prinzipiell sind es wohl nur nuancen in denen sich die sachen unterscheiden.
willste schnell an ein der waffen, nehm axtschmied. pvp nimm kolben. schwert find ich atm wie gesagt nich so den brüller. da find ich das gladiatorschwert dann schon wesentlich interessanter.


----------



## Atherioth (19. März 2007)

danke für die infos

aber ist die spezialisierung echt mit ini qs verbunden? oO das wäre hart


----------



## mojitoto (19. März 2007)

Hi Atherioth.

Nachtrag zur Frage 1: Die Waffenspezialisierung kannst Du mit Skill 275 erlernen. (Alle 3 Leher hierfür sind in Everlock, im "Haupthaus" [das Haus, wo auch Bank und AH untergebracht sind].)

Und ja die Quest sind mit ner Ini verbunden. Aber keine Angst die Inis sind Strathkloster (Schwert), LBRS (Axt) und (glaub) Scholo (Streitkolben). Sind also mit Level 70 auch in ner 2 oder 3 Gruppe problemlos lösbar. (Für bestimmte Klassen eventuell sogar solo.)

Die Spezialisierung ist eigentlich egal, da alle Waffen für einen Warrie geeignet sind. Dennoch würde ich am ehesten zur Axtspezialisierung raten, auf Grund des Skillboni der Waffenspezialisierung (+5% Crit.). Aber Grundsätzlich ist es Dir überlassen und eine Frage deiner persönlichen Vorliebe.

Grüße moji.


----------



## LordSubwoof (20. März 2007)

bitte mal genau informieren vor dem posten.


rein für die spezialisierung braucht man (zumindest als axtschmied) nicht in ne instanz. Dort gibt es nur ein zugabe rezept durch die quest, was man aber nicht zwangsläufig benötigt. Wie das bei Schwert/Kolbenschmied ist keine Ahnung, aber Axtschmied muss man definitiv nicht zwingend in eine Instanz.


----------



## Atherioth (21. März 2007)

kann ich nur bestätigen, hab mich gestern auf äxte spezialisiert und bin nun  bei schmiedkunst skill 350+ und musste nicht in ne ini


aber es is schon hefitg was man

a) für richtig gute waffen an mats braucht
b) wie selten richtig gute rezepte droppen und was sie dementsprechend im AH wert sind


----------



## Lorille (21. März 2007)

Atherioth schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen, hab mich gestern auf äxte spezialisiert und bin nun  bei schmiedkunst skill 350+ und musste nicht in ne ini
> aber es is schon hefitg was man
> 
> a) für richtig gute waffen an mats braucht
> b) wie selten richtig gute rezepte droppen und was sie dementsprechend im AH wert sind



Dafür hast jetzt ne mächtige Waffe, ohne einen Fuß in ne Raidinstanz gesetzt zu haben.


----------



## Atherioth (21. März 2007)

das ist wohl wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   auch wenn das skillen von 0 auf 350+ in nicht mal 1 woche nicht grade günstig war, hat es sich dennoch gelohnt xD


----------



## LordSubwoof (21. März 2007)

also ich find die mats für die mondsichel z.b. gar nicht so übel... für das was man bekommt


----------



## Atherioth (21. März 2007)

jagut aber man hat nicht immer x alchis um sich herum die einem diverse urmacht transen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe die mats für die planaraxt gekauft und das ging schon gut ins geld, allerdings im hinblick auf die erhaltene axt war das zu verkraften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is schon n sehr schmuckes teil.


ich meine das aber auch eher im hinblick auf weitere, noch höhere waffen, z.b. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder gar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an nethervortex und urnether ranzukommen is halt nicht mal schnell gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Síndý (30. September 2009)

wo ist denn Everlook ?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

ähm der thread is von 2007... hust ausgegraben


----------



## Síndý (30. September 2009)

jo macht nix trotzdem will ich wissen wo Everlook ist


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

Da gibts so ein nettes kleines programm das nennt sich google... und da findet man sowas auch... meine güte...

2 sek gebraucht...
http://wow.freierbund.de/map_and_guide/412...wige_Warte.html


----------



## Síndý (30. September 2009)

lol.


sorry aber man kann ja nicht alles wissen oder .



tztzt


----------

